
Interactive Dynamic Video [video] - edward
http://jnack.com/blog/2016/08/13/mit-shows-off-amazing-manipulation-of-objects-in-video/
======
gavinpc
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12224879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12224879)

And others. Still awesome, though.

